# PC polisher



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you know who own Porter cable lol

I think you will shocked who there parent company are.

Also Autopia are making a killing on these as there very cheap to buy.

I have seem them as low as £63 retail so you can guess what the trade price is.

Any way thought i would let you know.


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

About PORTER-CABLE CORPORATION
Porter-Cable Corporation (porter-cable.com), a subsidiary of Pentair Inc. (NYSE – PNR), is a leading manufacturer of portable electric and cordless power tools; air nailers, staplers and compressors; generators; pressure washers; and related accessories for the professional woodworking, commercial/residential construction, plumbing and electrical markets. With its manufacturing operation centralized in Jackson, Tenn., Porter-Cable operates a second manufacturing facility in Steinheim, Germany, where its products are produced and sold throughout Europe under the FLEX brand name.

So any chance of letting us know where the "cheap places" are then?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx for your input mate, quite a random post though


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

B&D own them i think, or its Dewalt, who are owned by B&D


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

black and decker


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

black and decker and dewalt are the same company also i think

http://service.toolcommerce.com/world/map.aspx


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

no real suprises here mate LOL, so were can you get same customer service etc as you get from autopia for £63, ones that include insured shipping, and ones that are import friendly, i know of others who have attempted cheaper routes and quite a few have regretted it, for example if it breaks will the company fix it for you, send you another free ?????, Autopia will sort you out


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

So where are the cheap places to buy the PC7424 then? (or B&D equivalent) ... is it definitely the equivalent product, a random orbital polisher with the spec of the PC7424?

Just curious, I already have my PC + Pads kit... and like 182_blue states, whats the customer service like? One of the reasons I went with Ron at Motorgeek was a trust in the customer service provided, not just looking for a cheap option...


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

no you can buy the 7424 for $109 (£64)in the USA from tool mart 

which is why Autopia are being helpful and shipping loads to us there creaming the money in  

As this site has sold so many why did you not talk to black and deker and order a load trade ? or why has a UK trader not done this yet ?

Why are things so cheap in the USA and rip off UK pays twice the price because of gready distys and middle men.

Rant over

I just hate paying over the odds for a product in the UK when it is about £40 trade to buy.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MrD06 said:


> no you can buy the 7424 for $109 (£64)in the USA from tool mart
> 
> which is why Autopia are being helpful and shipping loads to us there creaming the money in
> 
> ...


Many things are expensive in the UK, I'm afraid - look at car prices for a start, its just the way it is...


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

It can't be sold by a UK trader because it has no CE mark, which is european type aproval.
Companies like Autopia are in the business of making money, if I owned it I would certainly be putting a mark up on all my products. 200% is about right for most industries.


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

30% is about the mark up on retail shop products

you get the makers price first, then you get the distys price he will want to make 20 to 30 % 

then you get the end shop who makes another 30% to 35%

its only hi fashion stuff where you get 200% added.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mate, nobody said Autopia was the cheapest shop in the world, if you dont fancy buying a pc from autopia dont, get it from your supplier, let us know how you get on, but i know were my pc buying cash would go ;-) , coz when it goes wrong i know autopia will sort me out, and im also safe in the knowledge im helping less able people than myself too


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh yess, Why dont I sell my pc and buy one from your fantastic company and get hit with tax!!!!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

MrD06 said:


> 30% is about the mark up on retail shop products
> 
> you get the makers price first, then you get the distys price he will want to make 20 to 30 %
> 
> ...


Year I'm talking about manufacture to end buyer mark up here. Lots of middle men adding there bit. But unless your a supplier you can't (generally) buy from a manufacturer.

thats life.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MrD06 said:


> its only hi fashion stuff where you get 200% added.


Or specialty items, which in the UK, a Porter Cable 7424 is...

Its all horses for courses here as 182_blue says - I was confident in buying the PC from where I sourced it, so thats what I did... For some example, you could get a car cheaply at auction but many of us don't beacuse we prefer the warranty and piece of mind of buying from a dealers... Its not always about the money.


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

its a risk with the no tax thing if it goes wrong or customs get hold of it we are going to get stung for 5% duty and 17.5% vat and a uk handle fee.
this could add another £40 in total.

I saw a post the other day saying 1 guys was stuck at customs.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^thats life mate, if they open the parcel up theres nothing you can do about it (ps wasnt that thread about a cheap internet dealer Not Autopia !!)


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay Autopia make plenty profit - but at least they are providing a source that is cheap to us in the UK.

If you know where we could do a group buy of the same machine for a price anywhere near what you've suggested...

Just let us know instead of trying to rub our faces in it ! :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i could never fault autopia, if you want to compare marked up prices Tesco's flowers have a 500% mark up:doublesho


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

no i just ordered from autopia


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^^^ he, good man


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

I collected mine yesterday, can't wait till next week to try it out. Have my sons BMW 520 to practice on any tips for BMW paint appreciated.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

What products have you got to practise with on the BMW?

I ask because if u dont have that much in the ways of products you may be a little dis-heartened if you dont get good results first time as BMW paint is hard as nails! :wall:


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Well anyway - whatever... I ordered mine from Autopia middle last week and it arrived yesterday, complete with a CD book full of instructions and other stuff. I was very impressed so no complaints here. I looked at eBay and Google butin the end couldn't find it substantially cheaper elsewhere it was onl a few dollars and I deceided to go with Autopia as they are highly recomended. I can see why!  Rich...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im glad for you rich, do post up the results


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Will do, I've got next week off so the plan is to tidy the garage then sort the Griff; wayoyle the chassis and polish with my new toy! Rich...


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Rich5ltr said:


> Well anyway - whatever... I ordered mine from Autopia middle last week and it arrived yesterday, complete with a CD book full of instructions and other stuff. I was very impressed so no complaints here. I looked at eBay and Google butin the end couldn't find it substantially cheaper elsewhere it was onl a few dollars and I deceided to go with Autopia as they are highly recomended. I can see why!  Rich...


My PC went wrong - quick email to Autopia and another on it's way with no quibbles! Top quality service and well worth any "extra" money!


----------

